# Flea Prevention



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Which one have you guys found to work best? We've used Frontline Plus for years, but last year, found it wasn't as effective as it's been in the past. Not sure why. Anyway, just wondering what everyone else uses, and where is the least expensive place to get it. My zoo gets expensive!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We use Frontline Plus and haven't had any problems. BUT DH sprays the yard about twice a year for bugs, spiders, etc. so that might help.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, it also depends on where you live. My Breeder is in SC and she said she had to switch to Advantix last year, cause Frontline didn't seem to work that well anymore.
You should ask your Vet, what he recommends.
I get my Frontline Plus from my favorite site: www.petedge.com


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

our vet just changed us to something (sorry, I don't have the name right here to verify) called pro-meris or something like that. I've got to tell you, this stuff smell potent....and we're going to ask the vet about it before the next treatment. The theory was, the fleas and ticks are becoming more and more resistent to the Frontline and Advantage formulations....so this is something new.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree about Frontline. I use Frontline Plus and I don't think it is as effective as it ised to be. This winter has been very mild, and I am always finding fleas on the dogs and cats. I haven't had a serious problem, but I think one flea is one too many.

I guess it's like germs that become resistant to antibiotics. After a while they don't work anymore.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i used revolution but my breeder suggested front line. revolution actually penetrates thru the skin and releases the toxins into their system directly, frontline does not. i live in ohio and have used it for 3 months now. to early to tell but i prefer something staying on the surface rather than going into their system.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We use the Frontline plus and I have never seen a flea or tick on the boys or in my house. We use it religiously and pretty much only take January off here in the northeast. 

My Vet honors the lowest price I find on-line and that is usually at petshed.com-- not sure if the products they send out are dated or not though because I have never actually ordered. But I think 6 months was $42 as opposed to $100 which is what my vet normally charges.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

I USE ADVANTIX WITH GOOD RESULTS.


----------

